# 9-11 Hot & Humid, but Worth Going Out



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After a mildly successful night last night, Mitch & Johnny & I figured it couldn't hurt to try again tonight. Unfortunately by the time I was done with my homework for business calc (around midnight), Johnny decided he was a bit too tired to head out with us. So at 12:30 or so Mitch & I packed up the truck & headed out to our spot to see if we could find some reds. Managed one nice bull on a 1.5 oz. Sea Striker silver spoon & missed a couple of others. Also managed to break an Okuma Cedros rod in half while casting. Definitely need to give them a call today & see what they can do for me on that one... Haha. Anyways, if we would have been able to cast 10 yards farther, we would have probably hooked up with a dozen or so bulls. They just wouldn't come within casting range... :thumbdown: Either way, we had a great night out there! Hoping the fall run starts here pretty soon though so I can stop having all these one-fish nights! 

*Tally for the night:*

*Mitch*: 0
*Me*: 34.75'' 13.5 lb. bull red

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You should start your own tag and release program. It would be fun to see the growth over a few years. Your on a roll this year. Great job.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice. Business Calc is no fun. I took that last year. I feel your pain


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Kenton said:


> You should start your own tag and release program. It would be fun to see the growth over a few years. Your on a roll this year. Great job.


That would be sweet! Not exactly sure how to get started on something like that, but I'm definitely interested. & thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Very nice. Business Calc is no fun. I took that last year. I feel your pain


Thanks man. & yup, can't stand that class. Business classes in general just aren't very fun. I find myself spending more time on the forums than I do paying attention to the professor while I'm in class most of the time... Haha.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job guy's. You sure have allot of fun..!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very cool !! I agree to start tagging them , that would be cool to catch the same fish.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Thanks man. & yup, can't stand that class. Business classes in general just aren't very fun. I find myself spending more time on the forums than I do paying attention to the professor while I'm in class most of the time... Haha.


Tell me about it. I'm in international business, business writing, investments and operations management. Investments is fun bc it involves money. But a lot of number and mayh. I hate math....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

what was your biggets bull you ever caught ?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> what was your biggets bull you ever caught ?


My personal record bull is 45.5'' & 42 pounds. I caught it by the Coast Guard Station this past February.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow iv caught alot of bulls but havent broke up 40 in


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd tie a string to you guys just to find out where you're going...you're killing me out here.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice


----------

